# Mes applications ipod touch ne fonctionnent plus



## faabgrall (17 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai un ipod touch 1G mis à jour (version 2.1). Tout marchait très bien jusqu'à hier soir mais depuis aujourd'hui, lorsque je clique sur n'importe quelle application, elle se lance 3, 4 secondes puis je reviens au menu général.
Y a t i l une solution autre que la restauration?
Si jamais je fais une restauration, est ce que je peux réinstaller les applications que j'ai téléchargées (notamment les payantes...)
Je vous remercie.


----------



## fandipod (17 Septembre 2008)

Normalement tu peux les reinstallé car elles sont sur ton pcou mac donc aps de problème mais bon je ne suis pas un expert donc il faut attendre la réponse d'un "pro"


----------



## Candidou (18 Septembre 2008)

J'ai exactement le même problème, tout fonctionnait très bien jusque hier, maintenant, aucune de mes applicdations ne veut se lancer, ça démarre deux secondes, et puis retour au menu, que faire  ? :/


----------



## faabgrall (18 Septembre 2008)

Merci Fandipod! Y aurait il alors un "pro" pour confirmer tout ça?


----------



## faabgrall (20 Septembre 2008)

la solution consiste en effet a supprimer les applications puis a synchroniser son ipod. Il faut au préalable "autoriser son ordinateur", dans l'onglet store.
Voila!


----------



## Bennn (24 Septembre 2008)

moi ça m'arrive des fois et un simple reboot suffit


----------

